# very close call!



## Wantabean

hi all :wave:
i am so happy to be able to write my birth story. it was the most terrifying experience of my life so it will be quite a long one. everything is still a bit blurry but ill do my best to get everything in order.

here is the short version

i got checked for reduced fetal movement on thursday 18th nov. i was on monitor for hour and they decided to burst my waters. 20mins later i got knocked out and an emergency c-section. Cameron John Gillies was born at 1404 weighing 6lbs 8oz and was 2weeks early. He got taken to NNICU where he battled for his life. 8days later we got to go home together :happydance:

and the detailed version lol

so as i said on thursday i was really worried as i hadnt felt the baby move the night before or that morning so i called my midwife. i have had loads of problems so they said just to go in and get checked out. i called my mum and she laughed it off, telling me i was paranoid. i told OH and again told i was paranoid. i decided to go up myself anyway as i didnt feel right. i got strapped upto the monitor and we all had a laugh and a joke about how he was a lazy baby. after about 20mins on monitor i was told to drink a bottle of lucazade. his heartbeat was good but he appeared to be sleeping. the drink done nothing to wake him so we sat for another 30mins. he still wasnt responding then a consultant came in, done an internal and said they were gona take me to the labour ward and break my waters. at this point i started to panic and got them to call my mum lol she then contact OH and off we all went. they broke my waters and there was meconium. 20mins later the babys heart rate was dipping and because he still hadnt moved they told me i was getting a section. really really started to panic and kept telling them that i wasnt ready. they said there was no time for spinal so i had to get knocked out. 
ok so here is where it becomes really blurry due to lots of morphine lol

when i came round i immediately asked to see my baby and i got told that he was in nnicu coz he 'was a bit pale'. i cant really remember much but they finally let me go see him at 6pm. 4 hours after he was born! :( all i can say is thank god for the morphine coz i was out of it or i wouldnt have coped at all as he was in an incubator. i was told that he had started taking seizures, had a line put into his umbilical cord, his blood count was only 3 when it should have been about 15, he was on c-pap, his kidneys and liver were failing and he had swelling in his brain. they gave him 3 blood transfusions and had to wait before another one coz they were worried his heart would give up. he was put on anti-biotics and anti-convulsants. this was all in the four hours from him being born and me seeing him.
on the friday he deteriorated further. he started taking more seizures and coz he wasnt getting any oxygen to his brain so they had to intubate him :( they also gave him a forth blood transfusion and fitted an arterial line so they didnt have to keep poking holes in him to get blood. they were very doubtful that he was gona make it so we decided to get him Christened. it was lovely and they let us bring the shawl that all my family were Christened in in. he got to wear it for the pictures. :) 
on Sat i came down and was told they were gona try put him back on c-pap as he hadnt had any seizures since just before the Christening. i was so excited but they asked me to go away incase it didnt work and they had to recucitate him. i was quite happy though so off i went to try sleep and have my lunch. mt mum came up for a visit so we both went down to nnicu after lunch. soon as i walked in i burst into tears coz there was my little boy breathing on his own! :cloud9: i have never been so proud in my life! they also said that the 4th transfusion was enough and he wouldnt need anymore :) i was so so happy :) they then asked about feeding and wot was i planning to do. i told them that i had planned on bottle feeding but would be willing to breast feed now as i felt i needed to do something for him. i started hand expressing that night. i also got to touch him and change him for the first time that night. i was howling :cry: lol 
Sunday i came down with the syringes they had asked me to fill and he tasted milk for the first time. i have never laughed so much as he was very greedy and grabbed my finger and tried to put it in his mouth :) he was improving dramatically! his liver and kidney function came back great, his blood count was way upto 9! On sunday night i got to hold him for the first time :) :cloud9::cloud9: 
Monday the doctors said they could not believe the change, he really was like a different baby. I started feeding him myself that day and was doing all his care myself. fast forward to tuesday night lol i was so tired as i was breastfeeding every 3 hours and was barely sleeping. he was going from strength to strength!! i could not believe how much things were improving. anyway on tuesday night they told me he proub would put him into an open cot and they took all his lines and and other bits out :) 
i went down on wednesday morning to see him in his big boy cot :) i was so so happy :happydance: but things got better!!! they told me that he was coming upto the ward with me!! i burst into tears again and started hugging the midwife!! so off we went upto the ward together. i was really scared now it was gona be me that cared for him now lol friday came and we both got discharged and sent home!! i have never been so happy in all my life!! 
he is sleeping and feeding like a pro. you would never know there had been anything wrong with him nevermind the fact that last week he had been fighting for his life. they dnt know what long term damage we are looking at but we will deal with it if and when it happens, we are jus so glad to be here now :)

thanks for reading, i know it was a long one lol

heres a few pics 
this is from his christening at 2days old
https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/cameronchristening4.jpg

this is on thursday- 1week old 
https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/SP_A0067.jpg

and then a few from yesterday and today :)
https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/SP_A0068.jpg
https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/SP_A0075.jpg
https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/SP_A0076.jpg
https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/SP_A0077.jpg

this is today at 10days old :)


----------



## suzanne108

Congratulations! 

He's a cutie :) xx


----------



## Adela Quested

Congratulations! What a beautiful boy. And I'm so glad to hear that he is doing well now. What a rollercoaster week for you.

I bet that your going to get monitored after the reduced movement saved his life. You should feel so proud of yourself for trusting your instincts. :hugs:


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations, he's gorgeous! Sorry you had such a scary time, he's a little fighter obviously! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Congratulations.
So glad to here he's doing well, scary time but what a little fighter.

Good on your trusting your instincts

xx


----------



## FayDanielle

what a little soldier :)

hes beautiful, congrats xx


----------



## Serenity81

Oh wow, what a birth story! Must have been such a worrying time for you all. It's fantastic that he is doing so well, sounds like a right little fighter. Well done to you aswell for following your instincts, as someone else said you probably saved his life. He is gorgeous, a little cutie, congratulations xx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## ALY

congratulations he is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## -Linn-

congratulations, what a scary time that must have been! What a little fighter even breastfeeding and all. He is gorgeous, you must be so proud :)


----------



## Wantabean

thank you to everyone! i am very very proud of him. nobody thought we would be sitting here or feeding etc but he has proved them wrong at every turn :) :cloud9:


----------



## petitpas

Wow, you really have been through it! Well done for being vigilant and sticking to your gut feeling! Congratulations on your beautiful beautiful boy :yipee:


----------



## Nessicle

Absolutely beautiful and a real fighter! I bet you're so relieved Kirst xxx


----------



## Mincholada

congrats to your beautiful man!!! i'm very happy to hear everything turned out so good after such a rough and terrifying start. have a great time getting to know each other!!! :)


----------



## happygal

congrats hun, hes such a cutie x


----------



## minkymoo

I just bawled my eyes out reading that! He's a little fighter for sure!

COngratulations to you all and all the best for the future xxxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations! What a fighter!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations on the birth of your gorgeous wee boy. He certainly is a fighter. I bet you are so relieved now.

xxx


----------



## Nic1107

Congratulations! He is beautiful, so happy for you both that he is doing well now. xx


----------



## kiwimama

congrats on your beautiful little boy. It must have been such a scary time, it's wonderful to know he is fighting fit now.


----------



## manda22

Congrats! That must have been so scary! I'm glad you and baby are doing good.


----------



## sez

Congratulations I bet you are so proud... thank goodness for you trusting that something was not quite right and getting checked :hugs: I am sure you saved his life xxx


----------



## Ginger1

So glad he's ok!!:hugs:

What a little star!


----------



## mommaof3

Aww Kirstie what a true miracle you have there. Im so sorry you had such a scary time of it but your little Cameron must be ment for great things he is precious :)


----------



## Mrs IKW

What a beautiful & brave little boy and what a fighter he is! Congratulations and I bet you are SO happy to have him safe and sound at home with you! :)


----------



## sarah0108

congratulations hun :cloud9:


----------



## ellismum

What a scarey experience, I am so pleased every thing has worked out OK for you, Congratuations x x x


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Well done K you were AMAZING. LOVE all the pics of your first cuddle :cloud9:


----------



## poppykat

My baby was also born very suddenly by section under GA. I was on my own as I had been admitted because of reduced movement when they picked up she was in distress. So I can really sympathise with how traumatic it must have been for you. 

Sound like you had a really rough time in NICU too, you have a little fighter though and I am so pleased he is doing well now.

xx


----------



## flubdub

Gosh what a little fighter!!! Congratulations! And it just goes to show - trust your instincts! Well done :flower:


----------



## xemmax

wow, what a journey! well done for trusting your instincts and getting checked out. so glad he is ok now, i can't imagine how awful it must have been seeing him fighting for his life. congratulations, he's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Beadette

Congratulations on your brave and strong baby boy! xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My my ..what a road this has been for you, Kirstie! I'm so happy for you and your OH..you guys have a beautiful little fighter for sure!


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## CarlyP

Aw hun congratulations, you are all so brave, well done x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

OMG hunni! Congratulations he is such a little fighter! 

Time has gone soo fast! I cant believe you have had him! :cloud9: i can remember you just finding out you were preggy

Congratulation again hun!! xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

You really had a rough time getting here!! What a little fighter. Can't beleive he's here!! Hope you are enjoyih having him home xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

wow amazing story, you were so right to trus your instincts, do they know why it happened! was it a problem with the placenta he is a very handsome lad and you enjoy every minute with him :flower:


----------



## Ashtons mummy

im glad hes ok now sweet. congrats x x


----------



## bambikate

congratulations hunni what a little fighter xxxx


----------



## bathbabe

what a story! Congratulations x


----------



## 3rdandlastime

omg, I have now stopped crying lol... now I can see to type haha.

what a happy ending, how amazing that he recovered so quickly!! must have been mummies magic milk :) 
He is beautiful, I've never got so emotional over a birth story b4 lol, omg.... lol. must be my hormones!
How lucky that u stuck to your motherly instinct n got yourself and baby checked out in the first place!!! Mummy always knows best!! :) 

Good luck for the future, take care of him sweetie xxxx


----------



## goddess25

He is beautiful Congratulations.


----------



## sar35

Love him, what a story! He is gorgeous though


----------

